# 2Bennett coilovers



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

so who has them and how much do you like them? I all of the sudden got this urge to hook some up as soon as i can afford them. I just dont know how well they are for only $525 for a complete package. I hope they are good because i am anxious
Thanks
~Danny


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (MyAudiGoFast)*

First tell me where you found them for 525 for the complete package. Second 2bennet makes great stuff, just ask anyone on audiworld.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (Power5)*

on the 2bennett website: 2bennett.com it says for the 20v coupe:
2B Coil Program
Height and Rate adjustable. 4 corner kit
$ 525.00 full set more info

........damnit!!!! i just figured it out...







it says coil, not coilover. it is only springs with adjusting collars, not shocks or struts. i think, please tell me im wrong but i think thats how they mean


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (MyAudiGoFast)*

That does not include the shocks.
Check out FK suspension. Their kits are $1300. Includes everything to just bolt right in. Your old front end must be removed and sent to their factory in Germany. Takes about 6weeks. Find the part at a junkyard and send that to them. I think it is the lower strut assembly from the front.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (Power5)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Your old front end must be removed and sent to their factory in Germany. Takes about 6weeks. Find the part at a junkyard and send that to them. I think it is the lower strut assembly from the front.[HR][/HR]​why would i have to send my lower front end in? ive never heard of anything like that before. seems odd that they wouldnt just fit right in...i like the idea of coilovers though
~Danny


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (MyAudiGoFast)*

The 2Bennett coilovers are actually made by Ground Control http://www.ground-control.com 
They cost $399 from Ground Control but I've heard that they no longer sell to the public








In any case, at $525 you can also get Bilsteins, Konis, Boge or basically any other high quality for less than the $1300 the other guy promises. You should only spend about $600 if you shop around for shocks. So grand total: $1125 or so.
Good luck. Those coilovers are on my list too...hope this info helps


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (billzcat1)*

Richard youre info is wonderful







im interested in all sorts of things right now so im looking into everything to check out my options...all info is good info








~Danny


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (MyAudiGoFast)*

Ok, I'm not promissing anything, but when you call any coilover place and ask if they have a fitment for the 90 sedans they will tell you that they need to weld your old part off of your lower strut assemblt to their coilover assembly. If you buy a GC kit that sells collars for any shock you must weld on a piece from you car yourself. If you don't believe me go ask mike tipton on audiworld or call KW suspensions. 
This is all assuming the CQ frontend is the same setup as the 90 sedan. I'm pretty positive that they are.
Take this advice and knowledge (I have gathered by calling every suspension company I could find) however you would like. 
Everyone enjoy their long weekend.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (Power5)*

Oh yeah, $1300 from FK/FS? suspensions is a very good price for lifetime warantied coilovers. 2Bennets will cost you around $1800-$2000 I think.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (Power5)*








why does this stuff cost so much???...i want a honda http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ......................... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
~Danny







-on me for the weekend of snow!


----------



## dianalynnxk (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (Power5)*

[Modified by dianalynnxk, 5:02 AM 11-23-2001]


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (Power5)*

Hmm where did you come up with this ridiculous price of $1800-$2000? Just go to http://www.2bennett.com and you'll see they want $525 for their kit.... that leaves a budget of $1325 to $1525 for shocks. Which seems a little high to me.
You could probably have the whole thing installed for less than $1800-$2k
To answer the other question - you indeed so have to weld the kit on for the front struts. I can't provide more specifics since I haven't done mine yet.
And then there's always the issue with tuning the coilovers...which can be nasty and requires corner scales...yuck!


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (billzcat1)*

Let me this subject back from the dead as I just recieved my box from 2bennett for my 4K... Install will most likely take place this weekend, but was curious if anyone else had there system, and what they thought about the whole install... With the pressing on, and welding, and grinding involved!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (Bboble)*

I have them and haven't installed them just yet. I was also thinking about that this weekend!


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (MyAudiGoFast)*

My younger brother has the 2B coilovers on his 85 CGT. He digs them. I've driven it, and while its no where as fast as my CGT turbo 2B built me, it handles just as well (if not better since I have the Jamex setup on mine). We both also added the BLAU rear sway bars & 4KCSQ front bar. 
He paid somewhere around 2k (installed) for springs/shocks/delrin bushings. They now offer an optional adjustable camber plate for their package as well (nice looking unit). 
J. Lyons


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (84cgtturbo)*

I looked into those camber plates but I decided I didn't want them on a street car. They use a solid spherical strut bearing which is great to improve stiffness, aid in adjustablility and such...but the downside is the ride will be a little stiffer and transmit quite a bit more noise. A friend on mine has the same camber plates on his Rabbit and it handles on rails, but its pretty loud. Of course there are other forces at work there (FK coilovers, no interior, etc).
On a dedicated track car where comfort is not a concern, I'd be glad to put them on, they are a really really nice piece!


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_I have them and haven't installed them just yet. I was also thinking about that this weekend! 

Ever Get around to it, I was busy this weekend, and did not get around to it, but was reading the instructions once more, what exactly is involved in this pressing??? I know you weld on a ring for the rear so the threaded sleeve has something rest on... Yet, what about the wrong, does it rest on the pitman arm(that is the arm the connects the tierod, right???), or what...
Thanks again,
Brian


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (Bboble)*

Not yet...seems like something always comes up. Anyway I'm in no hurry. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (Haiku Master)*

You don't need a press if you grind the original bucket off really smooth. You can pound them on with a sledge if you use a nice chunk of brass between the sleeve and the hammer. Make sure you put your weld ring on first. 
A good tip is to wire your springs to the spring hats, using the supplied holes in the hat. If you don't do this, your spring will pop out of its seat in the hat under hard, tight cornering. This might not seem like a big deal, but it sort of upsets the balance of the car and makes a loud "clunking" sound.
T.


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (4Wdrift)*

so i assume that there is no way to get coils for the 90 coupe/sedan without sending them your frot end, am i right?


----------



## mk2boost (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (MyAudiGoFast)*

saving up for em my self... called ground control & they said 2B is the exclusive seller for the kit. Off of the audi e-mail list im on, here, and Audi World, many are very happy with the kit as long as you purchace some good shocks. I went with the Bilstein sport. Just waiting to have enought $$ to by the kit from 2B! Im also waiting on a date to take in my car to Stoptech for some test fitments for big brakes.
Out of curiousity... any of you would be interested in colored ignition wires and face gages for the 80/90 models? I just want to see the interest level. The colors on the wires may be limilted to blue & red for now... and the gauges to silver, white, and maybe red & blue but back-lit like the new VW models!
Tom


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (mk2boost)*

Ask this same question over at the 90/90/CQ forum at Audiworld.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 2Bennett coilovers (Coupe-20v)*

You don't need to send anyone anything. They will send you the suspension pieces which require some welding to install. If you aren't comfortable doing this, find a local shop to do the welding for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

